# faccia, viso e volto



## zoribanks

Facia, viso e volto tutto significa cara(face), voglio sappere quando posso usare ogni. quando uso facia quando e proprio usare volto e viso.


----------



## yaya.mx

Creo que volto sería más como rostro..


----------



## Moon77

pienso que puedes usar ambas palabras  faccia y viso para indicar la cara.son sinónimos, no hay diferencia entre ellas. _Volto_ es un término un poco más poético, no pertenece al lenguaje coloquial, p.e. : 

no tienes muy buena cara = non hai una bella faccia/ un bel viso oggi 

_Volto_ en este caso me parecería un poco áulico..


----------



## Silvia10975

zoribanks said:


> Faccia, viso e volto tutti e tre significano cara (face), voglio (mejor _vorrei_) sappere quando posso usare ogni l'uno o l'altro, quando devo usare uso faccia e quando è proprio usare volto e viso.



Hola:
Espero no te molesten las correcciones.
Muchas veces son sinónimos, no hay una diferencia muy grande entre los tres.
Te pongo aquí unos ejemplos:
- Il tuo _volto/viso_ è molto disteso stamattina.
- Ti sei lavato il _viso_/la _faccia_?
- Aveva un _viso/volto_ giovanile.
De todos modos, puedes utilizarlos como sinónimos sin que alguien te corrija.
La diferencia, a lo más, la hay entre "muso" (de los animales) y los otros tres 
¿Qué opinan los otros italianos?
Silvia.

Edit: scusami Moon, non ti avevo visto!


----------



## Moon77

s10975 said:


> Edit: scusami Moon, non ti avevo visto!


 

No problem..succede. ciao


----------



## Cnaeius

Moon77 said:


> No problem..succede. ciao


 
A me sembra:

Faccia--> termine generico, non ha particolari sfumature

viso--> termine più "gentile"

Ma che faccia fai?  
Ma che viso fai? (non si dice)

volto--> come viso solo un po' meno usato (perlomeno dove vivo io, non so in altre regioni)

tutte e tre le parole significato lo stesso, ma non sono sempre intercambiabili


----------



## zoribanks

gracias a todos , senior member gracias por las correcciones, me encanta que me corrijan pues lo necesito pues el italiano lo estudio io stesso, y no es lo mismo que estudiarlo formalmente. asi que agradezco todo lo que me puedan corregir, un altra domanda per moon, que cosa signifa ma che faccia fai?


----------



## irene.acler

zoribanks said:


> gracias a todos , senior member gracias por las correcciones, me encanta que me corrijan pues lo necesito pues el italiano lo estudio io stesso, y no es lo mismo que estudiarlo formalmente. asi que agradezco todo lo que me puedan corregir, un altra domanda per moon, que cosa significa ma che faccia fai?


 
_Ma che faccia fai?_ corresponde a _Qué cara haces? _(no se a decir verdad si en español se dice así..bueno, he traducido literalmente  ).


----------



## yaya.mx

Tal vez ¿Qué cara pones?  se oye mejor....


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias yaya!


----------



## zoribanks

En que contexto se usa? [puede sustituir a algo asi como cOMO TE SIENTES HOY? O A la critica que dice QUE CARA TIENES!!! si acaso la persona está enojada?


----------



## irene.acler

"Ma che faccia fai?" no sustituye algo como "Cómo te sientes hoy?", sino que es una pregunta que se hace a alguien que tiene una cara extraña ante una determinada situación.
Creo que "Qué cara tienes" es también una buena traducción.


----------



## zoribanks

entiendo, gracias


----------

